# DSV sinks with Divers in Sat. off Iran



## stuart(diver) (Mar 7, 2007)

8 believed lost. Kushroo1, operated by Adsun of India believed to be ex- DSV Enad. heads should roll for this..RIP hopefully it was quick..

http://longstreath.com/community/in...e-email-neil-they-are-going-to-there-aid-now/


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

could they still be alive{i hope so}.john


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Stuart,

I tried the link but all I get is:


You do not have permission to view the content for this item 

Regards


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Vessel is Iranian 'Kousha 1'.
See http://www.tehrantimes.com/index.php/politics/3776-iranian-vessel-sinks-in-persian-gulf-13-missing


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

Vessel is actually KOOSHA 1, and worst fears appear to be confirmed:

http://gulfnews.com/news/region/ira...en-ship-s-chamber-runs-out-of-oxygen-1.915522


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Bad news indeed. I thought there was supposed to be a hyperbaric lifeboat?


----------



## stuart(diver) (Mar 7, 2007)

All divers dead. It appears that the vessel turned and sank in under 4 minutes. The Life support crew couldn't have had time to blow the system to deeper than the bottom depth, so the system would have flooded on the way down. Also, the Life support shack went over the side, which would have ruptured all gas lines to the system which could have caused explosive decompression in the system. Either way, a poor show.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Very sad news indeed. I remember an incident some years ago where a barge sank under tow in the South China seas. Two British divers in sat both perished. It brings to light just what a dangerous job divers do. My sincere condolences to their families.
Incidentally, I was skipper of a supply boat in the Middle East called 'Enad'. This was for a Qatari company. I wonder if it could be the same vessel.


----------



## stuart(diver) (Mar 7, 2007)

Ray- yes, it seems to be QSS's old 'enad'


----------



## alistairjbl (Jul 3, 2008)

stuart(diver) said:


> Ray- yes, it seems to be QSS's old 'enad'


I was on the Enad around 2002 to 2003 was it the same Enad


----------

